# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] Atari 2600

## Pokemon640

Έβαλε ο αδερφός μου ανάποδα τη πολικότητα, και από ότι είδα μάλλον χάλασε αυτό (βλ κόκκινο), είναι αντίσταση η κάτι άλλο;
που μπορώ να βρώ κάτι ανάλογο να το αλλάξω;  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SW1JRT

Μάλον για ασφάλεια μου μοιάζει... 
Αντίσταση, πυκνωτής δίοδος ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.
Για δοκιμασε να ενώσεις τα ποδαράκια του με ένα καλωδιάκι και δές αν παίζει...

.

----------


## nyannaco

Μπορείς να δεις τον κωδικό που γράφει από κάτω; Από τη γωνία που βγήκε η φωτο δεν φαίνεται.

----------


## Pokemon640

Θα ανεβάσω περισσότερες photo  :Wink:

----------


## Pokemon640

Έβγαλα μερικές

----------


## UV.

Γεια σε όλους



> Έβαλε ο αδερφός μου ανάποδα τη πολικότητα,


 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 
Ανδρέα μας βάζεις να υποθέτουμε το πρόβλημα που έχεις δηλ λείπει η φράση *...και από τότε δεν ανάβει η συκευή;
*


> και από ότι είδα μάλλον χάλασε αυτό (βλ κόκκινο), είναι αντίσταση η κάτι άλλο;


δεν μας λες γιατί θέλεις να αλλάξεις αυτό το περίεργο εξάρτημα (είναι κεραμικό φίλτρο) και άσχετο με το πρόβλημα που έχει αν ισχύουν τα προηγούμενα.
ψάχνετε σε λάθος σημείο εκεί είναι είσοδος βίντεο
Μέτρα αν έχεις τάσεις στην άλλη μεριά της πλακέτας που είναι κάτι σαν regulator με την ψύκτρα και στο ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή

----------


## vp74

Άλλαξε τα 2 εξαρτήματα (c242) δίπλα στο jack και (c241) δίπλα στην  ψύκτρα. Η c241 πρέπει να είναι θερμική αντίσταση ή θερμική ασφάλεια (δες  κωδικό, παρόμοιες υπήρχαν στα τροφοδοτικά των spectrum 48k) και θα  πρέπει να μην την κολήσεις απευθείας γιατί θα σου καεί (ρώτα στο  κατάστημα που θα πας για αγορά θα σου δώσουν clips). H c242 πρέπει να  είναι δίοδος ή αντίσταση, σε παλαιότερα boards είχε κεραμικό πυκνωτή  0.1mf 50v.atari.jpg

----------


## Pokemon640

Είχε σκάσει capacitor τελικά,
και στη wonder ένα τρανζίστορ.
Τώρα παίζουν και τα 2  :Biggrin:

----------

